# Lovely R32



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Really nice R32 we are about to supply to a customer :thumbsup:

With all these 32 GT-Rs im starting to think i should go back to one!


started off as a near on stock white R32 and we have had various tuners send us lots of goodies

all tune up done in japan before export

nice bride seats, Trial side carbon scuff plates, abflug diffuser (front and rear) etc and also a rocket dancer rear carbon wing blade

lastly we fitted some TE37S to finish off the look


DCD kindy took some pictures to be featured elsewhere:thumbsup::squintdan

here are Miguel's pictures from the shoot

gives you a flavour of what type of car this is


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm now that is nice.. but not diggin the black thing on the back arch..hmmm...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Carbon side spats ;-)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

oright smart arse...


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*gaawww jus*

nice seats ...i LOVVVEEEEEE THE SEATS
how much? just awesome great wheels and...is that hid's?
my lights are about 3 watts lol :bawling:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh that is AWESOME!!!

Worth selling your soul for!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

almost as nice as mine

Another proof of Newera's top quality:clap:

All the best to the new owner and enjoy your great new ride:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice but don't like the black thingy on the back as well :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Leo its very similar too, i think the owner took inspiration from your car

yes it has HIDs

seats i can send you info on but they are not cheap im afraid.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

aferx said:


> Very nice but don't like the black thingy on the back as well :chuckle:


you cant comment you dont have a 32

the thing on the back is the abflug diffuser


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

:nervous:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

After seeing what the car looked like before, the car has been totally transformed. The customer is certainly one very lucky person!

I love the scuff plates and the cooling panel. I can't wait until Miguel and the Newera team find me my "perfect" car :thumbsup:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW, Matty are these Volks 18's???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah volk / rays TE37s

same as this one

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/128241-hks-v-cam-r32-gt-r-1995-56k.html


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, know that these are TE37's, but are these 17" or 18"???

This car looks amazing too (Miguel told me about this special car a while ago when I phoned him). Guess I would buy it if I hadn't already mine


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

18" as far as i know


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Just what I thought.

Damn, one day I'll go for 18" too...


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

matty32 said:


> you cant comment you dont have a 32
> 
> the thing on the back is the abflug diffuser


Gonna have to get me one of those abflug rear diffusers one day Matty!
:thumbsup:
Beautiful car!

bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Gonna have to get me one of those abflug rear diffusers one day Matty!
> :thumbsup:
> Beautiful car!
> 
> bob


bob il ship you one cheap if you want?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

How cheap is cheap Matthew?

bob


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

nice but not digging the very red seats, well just not in red thats all


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> How cheap is cheap Matthew?
> 
> bob


only my mum uses my full name :nervous:

il pm you


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That car is near perfect I just don't agree with the carbon side spat, the front splitter is perfect for that car and suits it perfectly, just nice and subtle but still there


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

that is very nice, not a fan of the spats but liking the seats


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking great, loving the rear spoiler . . so retro mayhem:thumbsup:


----------



## kev gtr (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice lookin 32 alright.
That abflug diffuser is very nice.......hmmmmmm tempting.........


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I love the Abflug Air Brake. LOL

Sweet car though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Scott said:


> I love the Abflug Air Brake. LOL
> 
> Sweet car though.


its not abflug that part its by Rocket Dancer


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

matty32 said:


> its not abflug that part its by Rocket Dancer


As Laura said:



x.laura.x said:


> oright smart arse...


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

*rocket dancer rear carbon wing blade*

rocket dancer rear carbon wing blade
i am looking for one of these....can you supply me one shipped to Vancouver Canada ?
what is the total price ? 
thx


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol hush ya gums!

anyway when you taking your 32 out again? 

i really like this white R32


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

interested too

simon


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

That's stunning! :thumbsup:

Just the way I like them!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

matty32 said:


> ....anyway when you taking your 32 out again?



When I get an new ignition moduie. 

Got Turboslipper's in at the mo.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

WOW. That's got to be one of the best looking R32's I've seen. The little touches set it off a treat.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

rear diffuser hummmmm....how cheap matty???

ali


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

il post up later in the week

the issue is shipping on from the UK

if you can pick it up from essex or are around the midlands area i will travel up to drop it off, but onward freight to Ireland and the likeis expensive, its the size of a bonnet once packed


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

matty32 said:


> only my mum uses my full name :nervous:
> 
> il pm you


and i do haha ....


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

i love that wing deal, if i still had a wing on i would say get me one NAO. damn :chairshot


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Some tasty bits on that car. I'm quite tempted by a diffuser myself.



matty32 said:


> With all these 32 GT-Rs im starting to think i should go back to one!


You should.


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

Nice car, great pics...
But like some of the other comments, I too am conflicted with the colour contrast.. and yes I have a 32 so that comment should count


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

white R32s should have carbon! 


jebu your comment counts lol

i will be posting up abflug diffusers at discounted prices later in the week


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Ballpark figure on the car matty?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its sold mate


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

yes that is really nice ...no doubt though someone will come and say the same old thing that 32's look dated ...they look awesome ..believe it .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Just spoken to miguel

We picked up another White low milage similar 32 today

Details to follow


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Top man! I presumed it was sold mate, was just wondering what they were coming in to the UK at price wise in that condition/spec


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That one was very special 

Lots of mods done

We have another similar one 

Our 32s are normally £10k is landed & on the road


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That one was very special 

Lots of mods done

We have another similar one 

Our 32s are normally £10k is landed & on the road


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Spray them spats white and it looks awesome :nervous:


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG thats near perfect shame the engine dont look tuned 

(is it all show and no go :nervous: lol )


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Let's face it, even if it's just a stage 1 it's not exactly going to be slow. Not the fastest in the world but still great to drive on the road.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys this car just arrived,

seen it today ...OMG!

it has all the japanese documentation, the previous owners nissan car cleaning kit too!

there isnt a mark or a scratch on it


also just to point out.* this car may be available next month *due to the previous owner not being able to pay the remainder of what is owed on the car


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I REALLY like the Rocket Dancer wing blade.

Justin


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BUY ONE then ;-)

got a couple in stock


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

matty32 said:


> BUY ONE then ;-)
> 
> got a couple in stock


I'd love to, but I need to get my front end in order first.

Justin


----------

